# التشكيل بالطرق



## eng.m.mohsen (4 مارس 2010)

*التشكيل بالطرق *

*يتضمن الملف :*
*تعريف ومقدمة عن عملية الطرق *
*عمليات الطرق : الشحذ - السحب - التثقيب - وغيرها*
*تصنيف عمليات الطرق*
*مكائن التشكيل بالطرق*
*المطارق والمكابس*
*قدرة الطرق*
*المطارق الهيدروليكية*
*مطارق الكبس الميكانيكي*
*القيم المثالية لسرع المعدات المستخدمة في الطرق*
*عمليات الطرق بأستخدام القوالب المفتوحة والمغلقة*
*تصنيف المطروقات *
*ومعلومات حلوة اخرى عن التشكيل بالطرق *


*على الرابط التالي :*

http://www.sut.ac.th/Engineering/Met...02_Forging.pdf

​


----------



## bandarsa1 (28 مارس 2010)

اخوي العزيز الرابط لايعمل​ 
ياليت تساعدني لان الموضوع يهمني كثير وباقرب وقت ممكن​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

bandarsa1 قال:


> اخوي العزيز الرابط لايعمل​
> ياليت تساعدني لان الموضوع يهمني كثير وباقرب وقت ممكن​



الرابط شغال تمام حاول مرة ثانية​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

bandarsa1 قال:


> اخوي العزيز الرابط لايعمل​
> ياليت تساعدني لان الموضوع يهمني كثير وباقرب وقت ممكن​



الرابط شغال تمام
حاول مرةثانية
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
​


----------



## Dr. Mohammed Jasim (9 يونيو 2011)

اخوي العزيز الرابط لايعمل


----------



## عبد العظيم الحاج (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 فبراير 2012)

حقيقي ملف رائع يختصر الطريق و مزود بأشكال تشريحية رائعة 
بارك الله لكم و جزاكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------

